# I'm scared that i might be going crazy ,help!



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

I keep worrying that i might be going crazy because werid things have happened to me. I have identified some of this weridness as panic attacks, but i don't know how to explain the rest. About 2 months ago when i woz in my bedroom outside i heard my brother talking and my Dad. My brother doesn't live with us so i was suprised to hear him as he normally would have notified us if he was visiting. I rushed over to the window and saw that no one was there and my Dad was in the shower. This is not the first time something like this has happened and as my exams were drawing near i put it down to stress and wishful thinking as i am close to my brother, but now i'm worried that i'm going crazy because it's not just that that has happened. Sometimes i hear someone behind me call my name and when i turn round i relise i'm mistaken. Maybe i'm just paranoid, i just don't know what to do. The worst thing that has happened, but thankfully thats gone away now was that i lost control over my thoughts. I had a voice in my head that kept saying things i wouldn't think. I remember i had this problem when i was a child at one point - i'm trying to remember when - i think it was when i was being bullied at school, but i don't know. Anyway it kept saying things like i wish so and so was dead and i was like no i don't, that is a terrible thing to say i love that person. Anyway it went away thankfully after a while. But a while a go it came back - i was really unhappy at school maybe thats what brought it back. It was horrid i felt i couldn't connect with people because when they are talking to be my mind would be like blah, blah, blah and i couldn't concentrate. Anyway i've got rid of it again - i just stopped worrying about it and tried to focus more on relationships and it just disappeared, which is great. Whats got me worring about this is my first psycology lesson and we did about schizopherina (i can't spell). I enjoyed the lesson, but at the back of my mind i thought this sounds too familiar - i'm scared. I really don't want to go mad. I don't want to worring about going mad either because that could make me go mad. I'm scared to admit my experiences with anyone in case they think i'm mad and will want nothing to do with me. If i have had mild schizopherina is there anything i can do to make sure i don't become a schizopheric? Maybe i'm just worring about nothing. I really hope who ever reads this will not judge me or fear me or not have anything to do with me because i swear it has never effected my actions it has just made me feel messed up inside. Please someone help me. Tell me i'm ok.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Carla, stress can do funny things to you, so i don't think this is abnormal at all. I used to think i oculd hear things that weren't really there, so don't panic.YOU are probably not schitzophrenic. The mind can play funny tricks on you. You are definately not the only person who has ever felt like this. I had whole coversations with my "Inner monolgue" before. hehe. I rationalise in my head. Easier that way sometimes than speaking out loud.Try not to worry. Easier said than done.Email me if you want to talk.Nikki


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Thanks Nikki, glad i'm not the only one. I have conversations in my head too! I guess i just worry too much. Thanks again i feel so relieved to hear that i'm not abnormal. Hows the degree going? Have u finished it or have u got a year or more left to do? Hope its going well & your enjoying the sunshine - its sooo hot here at the mo isn't it!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Boiling! lol!One more year to go and going ok! thanks for asking. Not long till results now is it? Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2003)

Hi Carla... I have always had "conversations" in my head... I've also had extrasensory experiences, but there is a difference in the two.If you haven't done so already, you may want to consider an evaluation to determine if you have any type of anxiety disorder, and if so, follow your doctor's instructions to treat it.I've been doing considerable reading recently on behavioral health disorders and have run across some documentation that cites limbic system malfunction as the root cause of such illnesses.Anyway...., as Nikki said, don't worry, you're probably just as normal as any of the rest of us here are...







Evie


----------



## Jessica Espinoza (Oct 27, 2002)

Yeah, I agree with the other girls who posted. You're just as normal as the rest of us. Funny enough, I had the same feeling when I was taking abnormal psychology two years ago when I was in the university. But I did'nt let it get to me even though it scared me.







But Hey, it's over with because I got my mind of it and now that rarely happens to me. You're posting helped me realize I'm normal too, even though I don't consider myself crazy.


----------

